# Any Freecell players?



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Just that I am ready to give up on game no. 20785


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
Just Googled it 
It is listed as very difficult but not unsolvable on a couple of websites  

I didn't look to see a solution

sad I know  

Steve


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Never thought to Google it 8O 8O 8O  

Its the first game that I have not been able to do.  

Sad in'it


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

StAubyns said:


> Just that I am ready to give up on game no. 20785


Standard Freecell ?

One with all the queens and two kings in one column ?

Just had my best run, 71 straight wins. Sobbed at the end :-(


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Its the one on this website (never looked on the web for freecell before)

http://austega.com/diversions/FreeCell/freecell.htm

It comes as standard with windows


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> Just that I am ready to give up on game no. 20785


Just told Mrs Carper about this as she is a Freecell adict......and i'm sorry to have to tell you this....she has just done it :roll:

I did call her Mrs Carper, perhaps i should have called her "Mrs fancy pants, bossy boots know-it-all.

Doug


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi doug

thanks for that (not) Bu**%r 8O 8O 8O 

ask her to have a go at 11982, just that its never been done, allegedly


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes,yes,yes    :multi:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Freecell*

Hi

I shall make a note of those two!

Russell


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

StAubyns said:


> Just that I am ready to give up on game no. 20785


That was hard.

Took 2 goes 

Attack the RHS and get a stack of 10,5,j,j,10,9,8,7

Then two stacks 9,8,7,6

And then it falls apart.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

took me a lot more than 2  

but then some games are like that 8O 

did it the same way as you though in the end. Trouble is if you get off on the wrong track, it sticks in the mind

right, on to 11982 :roll:


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

StAubyns said:


> right, on to 11982 :roll:


Confucius say wise man know when to stop hitting head on stone wall.

I've always wondered if there is one that "does itself" - just one move and it folds.

I know a team that run a computer program that uses brute force to work it's way through them all.

Here are some difficult ones: 17683, 25315, 25325, 23910, 49961.

But they never cracked 11982.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> Hi doug
> 
> thanks for that (not) Bu**%r 8O 8O 8O
> 
> ask her to have a go at 11982, just that its never been done, allegedly


Hi

She is starting it now :roll: :roll:

Doug


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

to increase the challenge, i try to get the suits in "bridge" order from left to right - spades, hearts, diamonds, clubs. sad, or what?

des


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

hilldweller said:


> StAubyns said:
> 
> 
> > right, on to 11982 :roll:
> ...


I only play randomly now. I have as many tries as it takes to complete each one that deals. I'm currently on 1765 games at 100%. Longest run without losing is 65.

But I bet 11982 turns up now that I know about it


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

des said:


> to increase the challenge, i try to get the suits in "bridge" order from left to right - spades, hearts, diamonds, clubs. sad, or what?
> des


I never feel I've "done it properly" unless I have just 4 big runs.

Aren't folk strange !

It's a fantastic "game" for exercising the mind especially if you *really* want to see 100% success. Most of the time I'm a mere 95% person.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

i strangely get satisfaction when the last card released is an ace. as i said, sad, or what?

des


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> Hi doug
> 
> thanks for that (not) Bu**%r 8O 8O 8O
> 
> ask her to have a go at 11982, just that its never been done, allegedly


Hi

She failed :lol: :lol: :lol:

Doug


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

des said:


> i strangely get satisfaction when the last card released is an ace. as i said, sad, or what?
> des


I know that feeling. No, not sad. It's very creative, a job done properly, in style.

I'll bet the kids ( seen my daughter do it ) just peck at them and use the least keystrokes.

Then there is the group of people who have the software to do them automatically and store the keystrokes, why ?


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

This post has opened a new world to me   

I didn't realise what a serious pastime I was into 8O 8O


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Here's another to try..

23733


----------

